# What do you want to be Besides an Author?



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 24, 2012)

Just wondering, is anyone here also trying to be or do something else besides being a writter? For a long time I wanted to be a DJ. I mixed and made mostly Hardstyle and Dubstep style songs. Trust me, living in Miami, electronic dance music and salsa music is the ONLY thing you hear. Also being a huge Metal fan I get very cold stares when people hear my Metallica CDs blasting in the car lol (I used to be in a thrash/groove metal band too. Wanted to be a famous guitarist when I was a bit younger.) I played at a few parties and made my own songs on FL Studio and everyone that I showed my work to said it was very good. Unfortunatley my software got corrupted and I lost all of my stuff. I had about 20 full length songs  But oh well, It gives me more time to write!


----------



## LindaBell (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a horseback rider. I'm trying to ride my horse. Does that count?


----------



## Ireth (Nov 25, 2012)

I've wanted to be an author ever since I was a kid, so... nothing, I guess. XD It's been my greatest earthly passion for as long as I can remember. Except for one year I also wanted to be an actress, and that period when I wanted to be in a band with my older sister and a friend of ours. That never worked out. XD


----------



## Feo Takahari (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to put my accounting skills to use for a charity or other nonprofit organization. I'm not sure where yet, but I want it to be somewhere I can, in my small way, contribute to making the world a better place.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 25, 2012)

I wanna be a pirate!

Seriously though, I used to be really into music.  I wrote a lot of songs, most of which weren't very good.  That's actually how I got into writing.  I wanted to shore up my lyrical ability, and I ended up enjoying prose more than song.  I still would like to be a songwriter, but there's only so much time in a day.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to put my writing skills to use and be either an English teacher for high schoolers, or a journalist.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I had a career, but had to quit after my second son was born.  Now I'm a stay at home mom, but I like to write and I run a small business.  I try to keep busy, taking it one small goal at a time.  I play drums in a bagpipe band, shoot archery all summer long, am a fencing student, and compete in various art shows.  

My graphic project is about to be done (tomorrow, finally), and then I get to finish the writing, after the photo shoot.  So hopefully I'll soon enough self-publish for the first time.  

I'm a jack of all trades, and my hands are full of all sorts of hobbies, but maybe writing will turn out to be the one I really stick with... here's hoping, I ust sent my third query off last week.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 25, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I've wanted to be an author ever since I was a kid, so... nothing, I guess. XD It's been my greatest earthly passion for as long as I can remember. Except for one year I also wanted to be an actress, and that period when I wanted to be in a band with my older sister and a friend of ours. That never worked out. XD



I wanted to be an author since i was a kid also. I would go to my grandfather's house about three or four times a week and he helped me learn to read and write. Even before I could read and write I would sit out in his backyard and I would tell him stories I would make up and he would write them down and draw pictures and we would make little 5 page books.


----------



## SlimShady (Nov 25, 2012)

I want to be involved in politics somehow.  My dream job would be a US Senator.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 26, 2012)

A Farmer. I like growing things. I'm not sure I could handle the 24/7/365 life it would mean and I really can't afford the land... but I like the idea of seeing and caring for things as they grow and then [literally] reaping the rewards or consequences. I loved helping my sister when she had a farm for a few years. Chasing sheep in the rain around a field is a lesson in humility and futility and so much fun!!! If it wasn't for the animals going off to slaughter with would be very Buddhist and Zen...
The fluffy-bunny answer about what I want to be is "the change I want to see in the world". If I can, I want the world or at least the bit around me to be slightly better for having me in it.


----------



## Chilari (Nov 26, 2012)

I have always wanted to be a writer. I almost did creative writing at uni, but then picked archaeology and ancient history as a more "practical" option. Ah the naivete of youth! But that's something else I've always had an interest in too. For a while I wanted to go back to university and do a PhD, but I'm not so sure now. My attention span might not be up to dedicating three or four years of my life to one fairly narrow academic topic. Plus I don't think I'm smart enough. I never quite managed to get the top marks at uni. So the topic I'm thinking of exploring might be something I do in my spare time.

I also rather like painting. I finger paint, which isn't as childish as it sounds. It presents different challenges than using brushes. I'm currently working on a fanwork called "Serenity". Problem is I need specific circumstances to paint. I need to be in the mood, I need about four hours available, and I need daylight. I had planned to paint on Sunday afternoons, but quite a few of those have been otherwise occupied thanks to a very exciting season of Formula 1. But now it's winter so daylight is at a premium and not so bright as the rest of the year. Still, I'll see what I can manage over the winter. It would be nice to become a famous successful painter, but I don't spend enough time on it so I don't see it happening.

So more realistically, I'd like to become an editor and proofreader and make enough from that in evenings and weekends to be able to move out of my fiance's mum's horrible house. That's a reasonable goal. Â£100 a week would do it. So I'm working on the groundwork for that at the moment, researching tax implications, sorting out my website, that sort of thing.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I spent the last 30 years or so being a Software Engineer and until recently loved it, particularly in the beginning. I became interested in writing mostly through an engineering position where we were producing Leading Edge Technology Assessment Reports to the rest of the company. That was back in the 80's. Also through a literature course while getting my EE degree. I have been interested in reading - Science Fiction and Science since I was a baby - and that's before dirt.  Also interested in music most of my life - play(ed) clarinet and am trying to teach myself guitar and piano mostly unsuccessfully. My muse is very schizophrenic and drags me from one creative venture to another - poetry, writing, songwriting, drawing, digital painting, .... I've become extremely interested in pencil drawing and digital art and have been doing some of that for the last couple of decades. I just spent the last two months drawing constantly averaging one new drawing a week. You can can see more of my work at my web gallery (links in my sig) but here is my most recent drawing.

*What Might Have Been*
9x11 graphite on mellotex paper, about 45 hours in the making


----------



## kennyc (Nov 26, 2012)

Chilari said:


> ...
> 
> I also rather like painting. I finger paint, which isn't as childish as it sounds. It presents different challenges than using brushes. ...



You should check out some of the digital art creation tools and android/ipad tablets. Some excellent artwork is being dont there with 'fingers'


----------



## Chilari (Nov 26, 2012)

kennyc said:


> You should check out some of the digital art creation tools and android/ipad tablets. Some excellent artwork is being dont there with 'fingers'



I've tried digital painting. It feels weird. I need to feel the paint on my fingers, the consistency, the thickness of it. I paint in layers and build up, basically using acrylics like watercolours, to get the colour just right. Digital painting, even with fingers, lacks that tactile element.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 26, 2012)

I understand exactly. That's why I love pencils!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Nov 26, 2012)

Nothing, really. I rather doubt I'm capable of doing anything else.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 26, 2012)

I plan on being a Historian or maybe a Museum Curator, writing is something I do for fun.  Even if I could make a living writing, I probably wouldn't quit being a historian because it has been my dream job since before I can remember (though the period I'm interested in has changed from Ancient Egypt to the British Isles from the viking raid on Lindisfarne until Queen Elizabeth the First.  I also like Napoleonic Europe)


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 27, 2012)

Besides being an author, I'd like to be a _rich_ author.


----------



## Graylorne (Nov 27, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Besides being an author, I'd like to be a _rich_ author.



I second this motion.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 27, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Besides being an author, I'd like to be a _rich_ author.



I third this motion


----------



## Reaver (Nov 28, 2012)

I want to be me.


----------



## Wanara009 (Nov 29, 2012)

Eh, a researcher or a university lecturer.


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm studying for a Bachelor's in aerospace engineering in addition to writing. I just hope I survive.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 29, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I'm studying for a Bachelor's in aerospace engineering in addition to writing. I just hope I survive.



I used to do a fair amount of work with aerospace engineers. It's fascinating stuff.


----------



## Telcontar (Nov 29, 2012)

An actor, and a game designer. I should add "professional" before both of those, just as I should before "author," because I am already all three of these things unprofessionally (that is, without making a living off of them).


----------



## QueensAdvisor (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm a nerd. I want to be a pharmacologist, make six figures, and travel. Might not hit the six figures part though.


----------



## Shockley (Dec 2, 2012)

Considering I've spent the last seven years of my life getting degrees in History and Political Science, I hope to be a historian, philologist and political theorist of note.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 4, 2012)

I am father of two teen daughters(Senor and freshman in HS).
I am training my puppy, with hopes of Agility competition in her future.
I make shields like mine shown in Av.
I make chain maille jewelry and small pieces of armor.
I would love to have enough money to get back into SCA equestrian games(Quintain, heads, rings, etc)
I am a nurse at a VA hospital.
I have also discovered Frisbee golf, and that there are a couple courses nearby.


----------

